

Statistical Security For Social Security - sunraa
http://gking.harvard.edu/gking/publications/statistical-security-social-security

======
otoburb
I hope that a similar and more transparent analysis can be replicated in other
countries.

This NYT article by the paper authors is a more easily digestible version of
the paper conclusions:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/06/opinion/sunday/social-
secu...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/06/opinion/sunday/social-security-its-
worse-than-you-think.html?_r=0)

